# Anyone ever tried asparagus?



## gene111

Thinking about smoking some salmon with a side of asparagus this weekend anyone have any suggestions on this?


----------



## thunderdome

We probably have it about once a week.

Throw it in a ziploc, add some olive oil and garlic salt, and mix it all up.

Throw it on the grill till it softens up a bit (but not too soft).

Finish with some almond slivers and serve it up. One of my favorite vegetable sides


----------



## chisoxjim

I bet you could wrap the aparagus in capicola, or even ham and do a short smoke.


----------



## mballi3011

I haven't done it yet but I'm waiting to get some good fresh aparaus and wrap it with bacon and then smoke it I bet it would be delish. Oh the reason I haven't done it before?? Is I just started to eat it I have always said I didn't like it for years.


----------



## zeeker

Sprinkle olive oil, salt and pepper to taste. Smoke at 230 for 1.5 hours or until soft. Turn every half hour. Good to go...


----------



## smokebuzz

I throw some bacon on the smoker for about 30min., then wrap 3-5 pieces of asperagus with the bacon, smoke till you feel is done.


----------



## harley

This!  And brussle sprouts are good this way also.  I like to use cajun seasoning, canadian steak seasoning, anything.


----------



## gene111

i'll deffinetly try this can't wait till spring when i can go down the road & pick it & find some mushrooms & try smoking them as well!!!!!


----------



## erain

ya dont forget about them sprouts!!!! wrap in bacon and serve with a garlic butter dipping sauce....


----------



## gene111

tried the olive oil & garlic salt & pepers on the asparagus & snow peas put them in a pan on the smoker 3/4 of the way covered cooked for a bout 1.5hrs at 230 turned out great!! had a little smoke flavor but not overpowering. posted qview under slamon. Thanks for the suggestions all


----------



## derek

I like em on the grill the best.  Just a lil olive oil and s&p and greill till tender.  Can't be beat imo


----------



## jirodriguez

Just did a mix of asparagus and shrooms on Friday with some chix. I cut the ends off the asparagus, then cut in half, and cut the shrooms in quarters. Drizzeled it all with some olive oil, salt, pepper, and garlic powder, tossed in a bowl to coat everything. Put it in a 8" metal cake pan and smoked at 230° for about 1.5-2 hours, stirring about once every half hour.

Turned out awesome - wife and kids demolished them.... and the chicken... lol.


----------



## jacksmoke

I'm with ya on that!  Oil 'em up and kosher salt them, then grill for med high for about 8-10 minutes, turning a couple times until they begin to just brown slightly.  Delicious.  And I used to hate asparagus.


----------



## rdowens

I love grilling asparagus.  I tend to use either Italian dressing or some salad oil and salt and pepper.  I place the asparagus on a grill pan to keep them from falling through (lesson learned).








May I suggest finishing with Hollandaise sauce?


----------



## john3198

Try wrapping a few spears in a thin slice of proscuitto and then smoke or grill.


----------



## meateater

Olive oil and some SAP. Get some grill marks on them and there good to go.


----------



## olecrosseyes

And what was the side to this, thighs?


----------



## john3198

Tried some asparagus tonight for the first time. Since they were pretty thick, I peeled them with a veg peeler then blanched in salted water for 3 min. 

Then added them to some onions and mushrooms and tossed the whole lot with EVOO, pressed garlic, and S&P. Put them on the veg grill plate for about an hour and 15 min.



Real nice mild smoke flavor (used alder) and still a bit crunchy. The shrooms and onions were great as well.

Before somebody asks, that's flour in the pyrex dish next to the veggies. Got that idea from Bob (bbaly). Smoked it for about 4 hours and it picked up a nice smokey flavor. Going to use it for a pizza dough tomorrow. I will somke some more of this and keep on hand. Would make a killer gravy for chicken fried steak or garlic mashed potatoes.


----------



## canadianwild

Try this recipe, kind of like I use.
Aspargus will not fall through the grating.
the asparagus rafts look cool when served, and the kids love them.
http://find.myrecipes.com/recipes/re...s=raid:1624755


----------



## meateater

Great looking spears!


----------



## rdowens

Somehow I missed this, but yes, those were thighs (Roadside chicken).


----------



## crown225

pour some olive oil on it and spinkle your favorite seasoning and grill till tender

kids like it to


----------



## jasonw560

We mix it with EVOO and then use the packets of dry Italian Seasoning mix. Grill it until it just bends (about 15 minutes).

I learned the first time to use my grill pan.


----------



## SmokinAl

First thing is to take the raw asparagus & bend it until it breaks, throw the thick end away. Coat it with olive oil & roll in Kosher salt. Then in the smoker just until it's warmed through. It will still have some crunch, but will not be stringy. You threw the stringy part out.


----------



## zul

Loving the ideas about smoking asparagus and sprouts and I'm especially digging the tip from John about adding mushrooms to the mix...


----------



## princess

I like to break off the woody ends, then slice into three sections and wrap each bundle in a half slice of bacon. Pin with a toothpick if you need to, then smoke/grill/broil till the bacon is done.

Mmmm... Tasty!


----------



## nwdave

BINGO!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





An appetizer, easy to fix, smoke and serve.  Sure glad you're back Princess.  We need these kind of ideas and suggestions for the upcoming summer gatherings. 

 


Princess said:


> I like to break off the woody ends, then slice into three sections and wrap each bundle in a half slice of bacon. Pin with a toothpick if you need to, then smoke/grill/broil till the bacon is done.
> 
> Mmmm... Tasty!


----------



## scarbelly

Here is another easy one. We reduce balsamic vinegar by 50% then throw the asparagus in some olive oil with a little fresh garlic. Into the smoker or onto the grill until done then drizzle with the reduced balsamic.  Mighty tasty


----------



## slimtony1974

Add some orange juice to the Balsamic Vinegar, gives it a slight citrus taste!! Love asparagus, usually I-talian dressing, or just EVOO, s&p, garlic, and grill!!! Keep it crispy!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Choose thicker spears, 1cm (1/2") or larger over the Pencil thick stuff. The large spears are less bitter. We eat most of our Asparagus Roasted with Garlic, Olive Oil and Fresh Thyme. But Stir Fried with Shiitake, Garlic, Ginger and Oyster Sauce, is my favorite. Scallops and Asparagus Stir Fried with Green Thai Curry and Coconut Milk, is another great use...JJ


----------

